# Carved A Walking Cane For Movie "Drive Angry"



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Carved a snake on walking cane for a movie Nicolas Cage was staring in called Drive Angry, but for some reason the people making the movie decided to use another walking stick with big bone on the stick, rather than the snake, figure that one out.

Well, I was sitting in the movie theator, excitted about seeing my walking cane in the movie, had told all my friends. The movie starts and my walking cane is not in the show. I was so disappointed.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

At which point you point to the stick and say, "see that, that's the Bone Head Rattle Tail Snake stick I carved."


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

That sucks. Reminds me of how David Prowse (the guy actually in the Darth Vader suit) didn't realize he had been dubbed over by James Earl Jones until the first screening of Star Wars.


----------

